# Brands of Liquid Nolvadex



## SJ69 (Jun 3, 2004)

What brand of liquid Nolva does everyone use?  Are there any brands that you KNOW are 100% legit?  I currently have Lion's brand and need to get some more.  I heard about Custom Mutrition seeling it for $20 or $25 compared with Lion's $45, but I couldn't find their web site or the one I did find is disfunctional and the product list doesn't work.
Thanx


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, does anyone have any suggestions on where to get some liquid Nolvadex or some liquid Clen?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2004)

http://www.customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/index.php


----------



## Ginobili (Aug 1, 2004)

Custom nutrition is great...great products and customer service...can't go wrong ordering from them.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah but they don???t have tamoxifen citrate right now, I ordered my last night from http://www.physicalenhancement.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=70&products_id=791 lets see how that turns out, I have no previous experience with them.


----------



## redspy (Aug 1, 2004)

Ginobili said:
			
		

> Custom nutrition is great...great products and customer service...can't go wrong ordering from them.



Definitely agree on this.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Yeah but they don???t have tamoxifen citrate right now, I ordered my last night from http://www.physicalenhancement.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=70&products_id=791 lets see how that turns out, I have no previous experience with them.


When you order from physicalenhancement.com, enter this discount coupon: amrules . You will get free shipping.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> When you order from physicalenhancement.com, enter this discount coupon: amrules . You will get free shipping.



DAMN, I didn???t know that before I placed my last order. But thanks I will keep that in mind for my next one.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 1, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> DAMN, I didn???t know that before I placed my last order. But thanks I will keep that in mind for my next one.


 They sponser another forum: anabolicminds.com.


----------



## redspy (Aug 3, 2004)

FYI - Customnutritionwarehouse.com has Nolva back in stock.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 3, 2004)

I dont know if this should be a new topic or not, but the way I figured it, you get 50 servings @ 20mg each. PCT recommended by Princes' FAQ says to use 40mg for weeks 1-2, and 20mg weeks 3-4. which works out to 42 servings...would it hurt to finish the remaining 8 days worth (essentially adding a 5th week)?

 I had gotten 6oxo, because up until today Custom Nutrition was out (and I didnt know of any other recommended sites), But I'll probaby wind up getting some for next time

 (My math may be off too...it's not one of my strong points)


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 3, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> I dont know if this should be a new topic or not, but the way I figured it, you get 50 servings @ 20mg each. PCT recommended by Princes' FAQ says to use 40mg for weeks 1-2, and 20mg weeks 3-4. which works out to 42 servings...would it hurt to finish the remaining 8 days worth (essentially adding a 5th week)?
> 
> I had gotten 6oxo, because up until today Custom Nutrition was out (and I didnt know of any other recommended sites), But I'll probaby wind up getting some for next time
> 
> (My math may be off too...it's not one of my strong points)


 You could run a higher dose during the first week instead of doing a 5th week.


----------



## redspy (Aug 3, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You could run a higher dose during the first week instead of doing a 5th week.



Pirate, that's a good idea.  

Here's a thread that throws a major wrench in the works regarding dosing of liquid nolvadex.  It suggests you may need 1.5 times the dose of liquid to equal nolva pills.

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15307&highlight=liquid+nolva


----------



## cops25 (Aug 4, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> When you order from physicalenhancement.com, enter this discount coupon: amrules . You will get free shipping.


 It worked 

 Thanks!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate, that's a good idea.
> 
> Here's a thread that throws a major wrench in the works regarding dosing of liquid nolvadex.  It suggests you may need 1.5 times the dose of liquid to equal nolva pills.
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15307&highlight=liquid+nolva


 I haven't read that yet, but I will. I am currently taking 60 mg/day in pill form (1st week). My sex drive is zero and my recovery time is just above zero.   It feels like I am coming back from a month's absence.


----------



## redspy (Aug 4, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I haven't read that yet, but I will. I am currently taking 60 mg/day in pill form (1st week). My sex drive is zero and my recovery time is just above zero.   It feels like I am coming back from a month's absence.



You have a good PCT plan so you'll be back to full speed in no time.


----------

